# Nachweis Erwärmung durch Berechnung - 80% Regel bei Motorschutzschaltern (EN 61439-1)



## Michael.Uray (19 März 2019)

Die EN 61439-1 sagt folgendes über die thermische Auslegung von Schaltgerätekombinationen im Schaltschrank.



> 10.10 Nachweis der Erwärmung
> 
> 
> 10.10.1 Allgemeines
> ...



Das bedeutet für mich jetzt, dass alle Komponenten im Schaltschrank nur bis zu 80 % belastet werden dürften, wenn der Nachweis der Erwärmung durch Berechnung erbracht wird.
Bei Schienensystemen, Schütz, Leitern usw. ist die Sache klar, diese müssen einfach entsprechend höher ausgewählt werden.

Doch wie sieht dies bei Motorschutzschaltern (MSS) und Motorschutzrelais (MSR) aus?
Hier muss ja in erster Linie der Nennstrom des Motors eingestellt werden können, was aber gar nicht bei allen Typen möglich ist. (z.b. Motorschutzschalter Einstellbereich 7 -10A, Motorstrom 8,5A).
Ich sehe dies so, dass ein MSS oder ein MSR sich bei einer zu hohen Temperatur sowieso selbst abschaltet und sich so selbst schützt und daher die 80% Regel dort nicht berücksichtigt werden muss.

Wie handhabt ihr dies?


----------



## Schmidi (20 März 2019)

Ich habe nur die englische Version der Norm, darin steht unter 10.10.4.2.1 c) Note 1:


> There is no common characteristic for switching devices and electrical components that describes the value of current to be used here.
> For the purpose of verifying the temperature rise limits the value of current is used, which describes the maximum continuous operational
> current that can be carried without overheating. This is e.g. for contactors the rated operational current Ie AC1 and for circuit breakers the rated current In.


----------



## Michael.Uray (20 März 2019)

Diese Anmerkung sieht bei der deutschen Version so aus, ich habe diese auch noch im OP ergänzt.


> ANMERKUNG 1 Es gibt kein einheitliches Merkmal für Schaltgeräte und elektrische Komponenten, das den Wert des hier zu verwendenden Stroms beschreibt. Für den Nachweis der Erwärmungsgrenzen wird der Strom verwendet, der den Höchstwert des Dauer-Betriebsstroms darstellt, der ohne Überhitzung geführt werden kann. Dies ist
> z. B. für Schütze der Bemessungsbetriebsstrom Ie AC1 und für Leistungsschalter der Bemessungsstrom In.



Wie ist dies denn auf Motorschutzschalter und Motorschutzrelais anzuwenden?
Der Strom der ohne Überhitzung bei diesen geführt werden kann, sollte ja dem Nennstrom ohne Abschlag entsprechen, da diese diese sich ja bei einer Überhitzung selbst abschalten.


----------



## Schmidi (20 März 2019)

Ein Motorschutzschalter ist nur eine eine Ausführung von Leistungsschaltern, dazu zählen auch Trafoschutzschalter und Kurzschlussschutzschalter.
Beim Motorschutzrelais müsste es genau gleich anwendbar sein.
Ich kenne mich mit dieser Norm nicht wirklich aus, aber alle Starterkomponenten (Leistungsschalter, Schütz und Motorschutzrelais) sind nach IEC/EN 60947 geprüft, dabei wird wird auch die maximale Erwärmung bei Ith / In geprüft. Die maximale Verlustleitung ist im Datenblatt der einzelnen Geräte vermerkt.


----------



## Michael.Uray (20 März 2019)

Schmidi schrieb:


> Die maximale Verlustleitung ist im Datenblatt der einzelnen Geräte vermerkt.


Dies ist zwar grundsätzlich richtig, aber dies betrifft ja nur ein einzelnes Gerät. Werden mehrere Geräte nebeneinander eingebaut, oder kommen hochfrequente Ströme (Skinneffekt) zum fließen, dann kann die genaue Erwärmung der einzelnen Geräte nicht mehr sichergestellt werden und daher fordert die Norm ja eben diese Auslegung auf 80% des Nennstroms.
Ich sehe dies eben nur bei Geräten welche sich selbst bei einer Übertemperatur abschalten als nicht erforderlich an, da hier durch die Abschaltung eine zu starke Erwärmung ausgeschlossen werden kann (Selbstschutz).


----------



## Schmidi (20 März 2019)

Die Erwärmung bei Anreihung wird nicht getestet, nur das Gerät in freier Luft oder in einem spezifischen Gehäuse, vielleicht kommt daher die 80%.
Bei hochfrequenten Strömen musst du aufpassen, besonders die Kurzschlussauslöser können dabei zerstört werden, wenn sie nicht dafür ausgelegt sind.
Grundsätzlich legt die IEC/EN 60947 nur die zulässige Erwärmung der Anschlussklemmen (z.B. Kupfer: 60K) und der berührbaren (z.B. Plastik berührbar: 40K) und nichtberührbaren Teile fest.
Ein MSS oder MSR ist grundsätzlich self-protected, bei Nennfrequenz.
Ansonsten fragst du am Besten direkt beim Hersteller der Geräte nach, die sollten dir das alles beantworten können.
Wie gesagt, ich kenne diese Norm nicht wirklich, kann dir deshalb auch nicht guten Gewissens mehr helfen, viel Erfolg.


----------



## Michael.Uray (20 März 2019)

Schmidi schrieb:


> Ein MSS oder MSR ist grundsätzlich self-protected, bei Nennfrequenz.


Das sehe ich auch so, bzw. ebenso alle anderen Bauelemente mit themischen Auslösern.



Schmidi schrieb:


> Ansonsten fragst du am Besten direkt beim Hersteller der Geräte nach, die sollten dir das alles beantworten können.


Interessanterweise gehen hier die Meinungen etwas auseinander, selbst zwei Mitarbeiter vom TÜV haben dies auf unsere Anfrage hin unterschiedlich beantwortet.


----------

